# How to make the "Can Opener" aluminium



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I've made this design numorus times, and took some photo's along the build process.
It is somewhat easy to make with the right tools and a mindset ready to sand and file!
The design was made so it could be cut from basic tools (Hacksaw) as the sides are straight lines, and only require minimal filing to get it into shape as required.

You can *download the PDF file *on this page here : http://slingshotforu...nium-danny0663/

*Materials you need:*
Aluminium flat stock - ( Width X Depth X Length, 50mm X 3mm X 1000mm ) Which costed me *$10.40 NZ *($7.94 US) which us enough to make around 7-8 frames
and is most commonly available at your hardware store.

*Tools you need:*
Hacksaw (Cutting rough shape)
Bastard file (Shaping the frame)
Triangular file  (Shaping the shooting gap)
Glue stick (Gluing the PDF onto the aluminium)
80 and 120grit sand paper  (Finish overal)
pair of pliers of vice grips (Getting rid of the excess aluminium stems)

*Optional tools:*
Jig saw with alloy cutting blades (Cuts straight lines, quick and easy)
Drum roll sander (Shapes the overal frame much faster )
Belt sander (Finished the overal frame much faster )
Vice (VERY VERY useful for holding the frame firm when working on)

Once you have downloaded the PDF file,
cut the design out carefully.

Glue the cut-out frame onto the aluminium flat stock like so.









Clamp your aluminium stock onto a vice or some way of holding the frame steadily while you cut the frame.









Do the same for each side and for the shooting gap (Notice: i did not cut all of the pieces off at once. This is so the vice had something to grab onto while i cut the other sides)









Now clamp the aluminium plate on the vice firmly, and use a pair of pliers/vice grips to twist the excess aluminium stems.








(Before twisting)








(After twisting)

Now that the excess aluminium stems are off, it's time to file and sand. (This process does not take long)








(After twising/bending the stems)









(Before filing)









(After)

Now you are required to sand the edges smooth, and to get rid of the deep file marks.
(80 grit first then 120grit for overal finish)

(The frame is basicly done, all it now requires is a set of bands.)

Bands attached, and ready to shoot!









This is the *easiest way of finishing the frame*, there are many other ways of finishing the frame. I.E _Simple scales, Polished finishes, Some fancy patterns, painting, coating and the list goes on._

If you would like to see the "Can Opener" frames i have made for some fellow members, Visit this page
http://slingshotforu...nium-danny0663/

Thanks for viewing,

Danny.


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

Very help full i think i will make one if i can get all the stuff


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Excellent tutorial !

Very well written and good pics.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

awhh, cant waiit! (drool)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

but wheres the beer bottle opener?  nice tutorial , clear pictures .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You have inspired me.


----------



## jukeshoes (Oct 5, 2011)

Ian sorta scared to do this with a hacksaw.....


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Why scared? just do-it.


----------

